# Eastend House, Lanarkshire



## JEP27 (Jul 23, 2009)

I know that Eastend House has been covered lots, so I do apologise, but it is such a beautiful place I wanted to share some pics (I'm not the greatest photographer though, so bear with me). For history I will refer you to Shepy's report http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4206

I was reading about the intended Scottish meet recently and Eastend House was suggested (thanks guys for making me aware of it). I had never heard of it, but searched for the reports and was intrigued. I found out where it was and the next free time I had we set off up the road. It is nearly 100 miles from where I live and it wasn't until I'd got there, walked up the drive and got in the house that I realised I had forgotten my tripod, so I ended up improvising a bit.

Firstly I must confess that even though I had read Shepy's report when I got in and walked into the kitchen, meeting legs sticking out still made me jump.

Couple of externals:











Someone has mown a nice strip from the bottom of the garden to the front door and the house is falling down!!! Why?































Leading into a turret room:-
















Time for a lullaby...






And to sleep...


----------



## escortmad79 (Jul 24, 2009)

Good pics but some f**ker's been smashing more windows since some of us were there in April!


----------



## Lhiannan Shee (Jul 24, 2009)

I love seeing reports on this house 
Though I've never been myself, it's places like this that make me wish I lived on the mainland!


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 24, 2009)

My father was with the Polish Army and was based in Scotland with the 1st Polish Armoured division and I can't help but wonder if he ever visited Eastend House


----------



## JEP27 (Jul 24, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> My father was with the Polish Army and was based in Scotland with the 1st Polish Armoured division and I can't help but wonder if he ever visited Eastend House



I don't know about your dad, but someone left their mark.


----------

